# ECA from Mumbai Univ.



## PCJ (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

If there is anyone who has recently done ECA from Mumbai University then please let me know the procedure, since I am currently in Muscat i have to give instructions to my friend to get the relevant documents.

Thank you.

Best Regards,
PJ


----------

